
Ask HN: How do you build your dashboards? - XavierPladevall
Hey guys, I want to build a dashboard to track some key metrics for my SaaS side project. I am thinking about tracking revenue, usage, and # of people on a waitlist + a couple of extra random things. I am thinking about building this admin dashboard myself but curious to know if someone has any other suggestions.<p>My question for HN -&gt; what do you use to build your dashboard? Also curious to know what do you include in your dashboards? [ screenshots welcome (-: ]
======
moshiasri
depends on which service you are using, if you are looking for revenue you can
use a simple excel dashboard, you can also use tableau is you have a license
for it.

For usage it would depend on what you are using as a backend infrastructure,
if you are using AWS dashboards are inbuilt.

As far as Datalake is concerned if you are using AWS Redshift you can buy a
table license and connect your database with it to develop a dashboard.

There are really so many choices available that talking about them all is just
impossible (or so i think).

